# Pull start 4-5hp Tecumseh broke



## Ken692 (Feb 15, 2013)

Strange part broke, this is an older Ariens with a 4th Tecumseh motor the part was a single tooth that grabs the cup on the flywheel it's inside the housing can't seem to find this part


----------



## nt40lanman (Dec 31, 2012)

For something like that I'd hit Craigslist or a local mower/thrower repair shop and find a used one.


----------



## td5771 (Feb 21, 2011)

I think I have a couple. I will check


----------



## td5771 (Feb 21, 2011)

hey ken 692 tecumseh had a couple variations. I have 3 or 4 briggs but 1 tec. If you could take a pic if it that would help see if I have the right one or if you get the model and spec number off the engine I could look up the correct part for you. the number will be on the side on a tag or stamped somewhere into the engine shroud/recoil housing. it will look something like....h40-077345g or something like it.


----------



## Ken692 (Feb 15, 2013)

td5771 said:


> I think I have a couple. I will check


this is the part the plastic that holds the pawl cracked off


----------



## Ken692 (Feb 15, 2013)




----------



## Simplicity Solid 22 (Nov 27, 2012)

Here is a parts one in NH for sale $50.
Althoug 7HP

ariens snowblower 24"


----------



## Ken692 (Feb 15, 2013)

Simplicity Solid 22 said:


> Here is a parts one in NH for sale $50.
> Althoug 7HP
> 
> ariens snowblower 24"


Wow that looks just like mine, $50 too bad has a noise in the 7hp, would be nice upgrade. These fourms are great, thanks I will have to look for the part as I rent and I'm getting a little cluttered, I know I would have a collection of blowers if I could


----------



## td5771 (Feb 21, 2011)

ken where are you located, I have the entire shroud and recoil off an ariens 4 hp. the rope is gone but pawl and recoil spring are all good.


----------



## Ken692 (Feb 15, 2013)

td5771 said:


> ken where are you located, I have the entire shroud and recoil off an ariens 4 hp. the rope is gone but pawl and recoil spring are all good.


im in Boston we just had two storms one was a blizzard with more than 2 feet of _snow_


----------



## td5771 (Feb 21, 2011)

while looking around I found this:

Tecumseh Recoil Assembly

Was thinking I would send you mine but by the time you pay shipping and the 5 or 10 bucks its worth you could go new for $27

yours is the first one on the link I posted,


----------



## Ken692 (Feb 15, 2013)

got this one on ebay for $13 was like new, had a new cord and in mint shape


----------



## td5771 (Feb 21, 2011)

perfect.


----------



## Ken692 (Feb 15, 2013)

here is the source of all my efforts


----------



## HCBPH (Mar 8, 2011)

Watch the recoils. There are 2 different bolt patterns. Physically they are the same and will bolt on but the one will move the point for the handle either 1/8 up or down if you get the wrong one. It will work, just moves the handle on you.


----------



## Simplicity Solid 22 (Nov 27, 2012)

Ken that is in great shape!!

Is the spark wire missing????


----------



## Ken692 (Feb 15, 2013)

Simplicity Solid 22 said:


> Ken that is in great shape!!
> 
> Is the spark wire missing????


just unhooked it, I was looking to add the rubber, but don't think I can get at the auger to drill the holes,


----------



## dozerdean (Feb 28, 2013)

Ken692 said:


> Strange part broke, this is an older Ariens with a 4th Tecumseh motor the part was a single tooth that grabs the cup on the flywheel it's inside the housing can't seem to find this part


 Hey Ken, I have the same Ariens snowblower as you do.Do you know of anyone that put a electric start on this model? Thanks .


----------



## Ken692 (Feb 15, 2013)

there is a install in the service manual
this looks like the one you need


----------



## HCBPH (Mar 8, 2011)

*Starter*



dozerdean said:


> Hey Ken, I have the same Ariens snowblower as you do.Do you know of anyone that put a electric start on this model? Thanks .


I've added a starter to both a 4 & 5 HP Tecumsehs. The starter shown (33290) is the one needed. You will find a small indentation on the right side (as you face it) on the right side of the flywheel cover that needs to be removed. Once that's out, put the flywheel cover on and mount the starter through the hole. 3 bolts go under the gas tank and the starter button mounted on the top of the flywheel cover. I use Loctite on the starter mounting bolts.

Obviously the flywheel needs the starter ring on it.

That's pretty much it.


----------



## dozerdean (Feb 28, 2013)

*Starter*



HCBPH said:


> I've added a starter to both a 4 & 5 HP Tecumsehs. The starter shown (33290) is the one needed. You will find a small indentation on the right side (as you face it) on the right side of the flywheel cover that needs to be removed. Once that's out, put the flywheel cover on and mount the starter through the hole. 3 bolts go under the gas tank and the starter button mounted on the top of the flywheel cover. I use Loctite on the starter mounting bolts.
> 
> Obviously the flywheel needs the starter ring on it.
> 
> That's pretty much it.


 Thanks alot for the info & input on this. This is one great forum!! Thanks..


----------



## Ken692 (Feb 15, 2013)

Just picked up Tecumseh Electric Starter Motor for a Snow blower 33290F, I still don't know what the letter designation is representing a b c d e f ?. my question is although this part looks awesome, do I need to open it to lube it or somehow grease this, here is a few photos


----------



## Shryp (Jan 1, 2011)

A light oil on the shaft the gear rides on would be good. When you engage the starter the spinning force pulls the gear down the shaft to engage the flywheel and then when the engine starts the spring in there pushes the gear back out.

As for the numbers after the part number, those are revision numbers. Every time Tecumseh made a small change or improvement to the starter they added a new letter to the end of the part number.


----------

